# My prize male demisoni needs help, hang in there bud!



## Logan Brace (Oct 14, 2007)

My prize male demisoni, THE BREEDER(!) is under serious bloat. IDK what to do, but I have a bad feeling... Please help him, he's my friend. Is there any cure?

:idea:  :idea:


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Put him in a cycled hospital tank and check the Illness forum for the Bloat sticky. I used Clout when it happened to me. Don't wait until tomorrow, bloat acts fast!


----------



## bones06 (Sep 26, 2007)

Get some of the Jungle Labs Parasite Clear tablets and follow the directions. I've had great sucess with this med, and be sure to do 3 full treatments spaced 2 days apart. Jungle also makes anti-parasite food that you feed exclusively for 3 days in a row per week for 4 weeks. Do both the food and the Anti parasite clear tablets, and get this started like yesterday. If he truly has bloat you don't have time to sit and wait. You will also need to treat the entire tank that he was in, because bloat is very contagious and will spread very quickly. Be sure to vacum the substrate very thoroughly as bloat is thought to be transmitted by fish mouthing other infected fish poo in the tank. Try not to feed him for a couple of days and then start him on the anti parasite food, he may spit it out at first but when he is hungry enough he will eventually learn to like it.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Not a lot of information there...

Are you sure this is bloat or are you possibly overfeeding?

How is the fish behaving?

Is he eating?

Reclusive?

White stringy feces?

How long has this tank been set up? (Important to know before you start throwing meds in it...)

What size tank is it? What is the stocklist?

What are the water parameters on the tank?

All bloated looking fish don't have bloat. Bloat can result in emaciation just as often as it results in bloat.

What are you feeding them?

How often?

How long does it take them to consume the food?

For now, add epsom salt to the tank at 1 cup per 100G and withhold food...

Kim


----------



## Logan Brace (Oct 14, 2007)

Okay, okay... so anyone else have anything, please please please!


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Basically, no one can help you without alot more information than you've given. 

Kim


----------



## Logan Brace (Oct 14, 2007)

Okay so hes in a friends tank while mine is under maintanince, it's been up for years, it's 8.1ph and good water quality, he wants to eat but can't, and he won't p00p.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I hope your friend doesn't have any fish in this tank. If so, they are all now exposed to whatever is going on with your fish.

When you answer the questions I asked above, I will try to help you.

Kim


----------

